# Need to know if 2nd gen needs upgrade to 4th gen



## macho84 (Mar 10, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I was active in this long time back. But still love to see some updates on subscribed threads. 

I am thinking is this right time to go for a upgrade to 4th gen cpu+ mb combo from 2nd gen . 

My spec is already out in my signature but still.

Intel i5 2500k 4.5gz 
Asus p8z68 v 
corsair 120 force 3
corsair h100 liq cooler
corsair gs 800 psu
Nvidia gtx 770 2gb 
corsair 400r
lg blueray 14x 
logitech g110 kb
logitech g602 mouse
gskill 8gb 1600mhz
2tb wd sata 6gb
2tb seagate goflex 
80gb seagate 3.0gb


I have only left with 8 months of warranty. Not sure if can demand atleast 15-18k closer for cpu+mb alone.

If i am going to upgrade it has to be asus rog series hero 6 and i5 4th gen k seris costing atleast 34k compared to 27k 2 years ago.

just for say 20-25% boost in performance and power saving. not much. 

Need your inputs.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 10, 2014)

Your current rig is very good. The little bit of extra performance you'll gain by upgrading to Haswell (new CPU + new motherboard) is not justified by the amount that needs to be spent.


----------



## macho84 (Mar 10, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Your current rig is very good. The little bit of extra performance you'll gain by upgrading to Haswell (new CPU + new motherboard) is not justified by the amount that needs to be spent.



Hi Thanks for the quick reply. But i am little concerend that what happens after my mb+CPU warranty ends. All cost will be gone right. I know things will not so easily get torn out. But i am little concerned. Also right now i can get a little extra money on trade since 6+ months warranty left. 

So not sure if its worth the money for just warranty. 

By the way thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 10, 2014)

Just check some benchmarks. There is hardly 10% performance difference between Sandy Bridge and Haswell. I don't understand why are you even thinking of an upgrade; just for the sake of upgrading? And overblockable Haswell config will cost 16k for cpu and 12k for motherboard. Just think that do you ACTUALLY need to upgrade? As for warranty, there are thousands of people still running p4


----------



## aaruni (Mar 10, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Just check some benchmarks. There is hardly 10% performance difference between Sandy Bridge and Haswell. I don't understand why are you even thinking of an upgrade; just for the sake of upgrading? And *overclockable* Haswell config will cost 16k for cpu and 12k for motherboard. Just think that do you ACTUALLY need to upgrade? As for warranty, there are thousands of people still running p4



Fixed.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 10, 2014)

No point upgrading from 2nd gen to 4th gen.
Unless, you have $$$ to spare. In which case, no amount of justification can stop you from upgrading.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 11, 2014)

You've got the best gen,period.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 11, 2014)

^ exactly. SB overclocks best than all other processor lineups.


----------



## macho84 (Mar 11, 2014)

Thank you guys i did spend gud on gpu rather on cpu + mb combo. My doubt clear.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 11, 2014)

You have a wonderful rig. Overclock it and have fun.


----------



## macho84 (Mar 11, 2014)

Thanks for the compliment. By the way came to know dx 12.0 is scheduled to be demonstrated by 20th Mar'14.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Mar 11, 2014)

Don't sell it yet, there's much juice left in our SB proccy. My stock settings is giving me respectable frames in every games and apps and those secs ( 4-5 secs better in haswell ) in encoding or encrypting or in photoshop doesn't help much in real case scenario. Instead try to overclock your proccy to nearly 5Ghz with your liquid cooler and check for yourself how fast it has become now. Better get a GPU worth 30-40K and there won't be many games which will bring your rig to its knees.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 11, 2014)

if you have extra money, better sell that GPU and get a Titan. or a better one. 

also it might be wise to wait till Dx12 release and see all the changes that roll out. 

keep the rest of the rig.


----------



## macho84 (Mar 12, 2014)

ashis_lakra said:


> Don't sell it yet, there's much juice left in our SB proccy. My stock settings is giving me respectable frames in every games and apps and those secs ( 4-5 secs better in haswell ) in encoding or encrypting or in photoshop doesn't help much in real case scenario. Instead try to overclock your proccy to nearly 5Ghz with your liquid cooler and check for yourself how fast it has become now. Better get a GPU worth 30-40K and there won't be many games which will bring your rig to its knees.



I just did that upgrade from the best mid range gpu to high end gpu gtx 770 from zotac. Huge upgrade its 4 times apx higher cuda cores though not actually 4 time boost in fps but still i hardly see any games pushes less than 25 fps .

So my needs are very simple i need any game atleast for next 2 years to be at a playable frames say more than 30 at a compromise of few x filtering. 

Also i am getting offers for cpu @ 10k and mb not well enough hardly 6-7k . Which is not worth giving it. it really works well within my requirement and handled all the gpu and cpu clocking i throw at it. 

Best in class built from asus.

- - - Updated - - -

I have a quick query will pci-e 2.1 x16 enough being the gpu is pci-e 3.0 though i have populated on the 3rd pci-e x4 so full 16 lanes are available for the the gpu. only x1 and x4 is populted apart from the gpu.


----------



## topgear (Mar 15, 2014)

pci-e 2.1 is enough for a single GTX 770.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 15, 2014)

Current graphic cards aren't fast enough to utilize the zxtra bandwidth offered by PCIe 3.0. Even a GTX Titan offers only 3-5 extra fps with PCIe 3.0, that too at 4k resolution and above.


----------



## macho84 (Mar 16, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Current graphic cards aren't fast enough to utilize the zxtra bandwidth offered by PCIe 3.0. Even a GTX Titan offers only 3-5 extra fps with PCIe 3.0, that too at 4k resolution and above.



Yes i could see that


----------

